# Looking bassist and lead/rhythm guitarist in Brampton!



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

Our band is looking a bassist and lead/rhtyhm guitarist with at least 7yrs exp. Reliable transportation for rehearsal and gigs prefered and we are located in Brampton. Check out http://fadedechomusic.spaces.live more info on what we're doing if you wish. Thanks, Marc! I can be reached via e-mail [email protected] . :tongue: :food-smiley-004: None


----------

